# Sticky  Rules for Posting Photos



## DeanV

Thank you to all the members that have posted pictures of your work in this section. We appreciate the opportunity to see what other contractors are working on and review others work.

We would like to remind posters to please only post original photographs of their own work. This forum is not the place to post stolen copies of others work or purchased photos of others work. 

In addition, the purpose of this section is NOT for SEO ranking purposes. The same rules apply here as in other sections. Do not place links to your website in your message. Do not stuff the subject or message with keywords.

Thank you.


----------

